# Fascinating article about a study of Neanderthal bones which indicates they may have hibernated.



## asp3 (Dec 27, 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/science...ave-survived-the-harsh-winters-by-hibernating


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

As interesting as the article is, I don't buy into the hibernation idea at all.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 27, 2020)

I love the Guardian, but they don't let me on anymore.  They imply I'm a moocher.  My favorite newspaper, the Guardian.


----------



## gennie (Dec 27, 2020)

Interesting article.  It may be basis of SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder) and our body's instinct to add on weight in winter.  Our primal brain talking to us.

Wouldn't it be wonderful to have something we could blame the extra winter lbs. on?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2020)

Most fascinating part for me is that the theory can be tested through a gnome study. Looks like that article is dated Dec 20 so it'll be a while before any results are published, but I hope I can find them when they are.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 27, 2020)

This is fascinating stuff @asp3.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Only thing is that a human heart will stop if it cools down below 28 °C.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 28, 2020)

Tish said:


> Only thing is that a human heart will stop if it cools down below 28 °C.


They were not us.  The body evolved over time.  We are not longer ameba's either.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2020)

Neanderthals always fascinated me. We know now, that many Europeans have small percentages of Neanderthal DNA. I hope I'm one of those.

Bears in "torpor" is something new to me, and perhaps Neanderthals did enter that state. Time will tell.

BTW I never bought that story that was pushed when I was a child- that they never mated with Homo Sapiens, "C'mon, use your head" I'd say as soon as I learned about the B & Bs.

I enjoyed this article @asp3 , thanks.


----------



## Chet (Dec 28, 2020)

So many articles postulate that something astounding "may" have happened, but if you are going to use the word "may", shouldn't it be followed by "or may not " have happened to be truthful? Who's going to read "Neanderthals may or may not have hibernated"?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

I wish we could hibernate.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Chet said:


> So many articles postulate that something astounding "may" have happened, but if you are going to use the word "may", shouldn't it be followed by "or may not " have happened to be truthful? Who's going to read "Neanderthals may or may not have hibernated"?



May implies may not, may or may not is redundant.


----------



## Chet (Dec 29, 2020)

I like to feed birds in the backyard. Last week we got 12 inches of snow followed by bitter cold so I made sure the feeder was filled thinking they would really need it. Nobody showed up. My conclusion was that it is better not to exert a lot of energy to find food at a time when there is little to be had. I guess all critters eventually figure that  out including humans and that behavior becomes instinctive.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wish we could hibernate.


I feel like I am hibernating now.  Going once a week to score food, feels like hibernation.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> Only thing is that a human heart will stop if it cools down below 28 °C.


The eskimos lived in iglooswhat wbout that?


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Autumn72 said:


> The eskimos lived in iglooswhat wbout that?


Obviously, they keep their hearts going.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 11, 2021)

Hmmmm...interesting article!  Thank you for sharing


----------

